# My Pile



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, trying to get more organized and moving on clearing some of these sticks before Christmas.

Here is part of what I have to work with.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

That ought to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice batch. Lots of promising handles. Most of mine are mostly straight. I wish I had more with a built in handle bend.

I have an organization scheme. My trove is stacked around my garage standing between the exposed upright 2X4s. Right by the door are the ones that have had the bark cleaned. Then they proceed from oldest to newest. The 2x4s are 24" apart, and each area holds about 9 mo.s worth. The last section has the ones I've gathered since joining the forum. Tagged w. date gathered, and what I suppose is the wood. Might sound organized, but there have been a couple times when I had a "domino effect," with a couple of years cascading over onto the floor. I suppose I got them back to where they should gave been, more or less.

Early on, I gathered quite a few sticks that I now think are too thin. May save some of those for technique practice pieces.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice batch,,,,,diverse selection: walking sticks, canes, shilleys, etc.


----------

